# Ice Cream



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried the new Gelato Ice Cream? This is the best I've ever had, and I will never view Ice Cream in the same light again. For a mere $5.00 one could actually go to Heaven, and not die. You guys have to try it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Gelato Ice Cream? This is the best I've ever had, and I will never view Ice Cream in the same light again. For a mere $5.00 one could actually go to Heaven, and not die. You guys have to try it.


Haagen-Dazs Creme Brulee

First time I tried it, I thought: "*This stuff needs to be classified as a controlled substance!!*" (And Butterfinger Crisp candy bars!!)

http://www.haagendazs.us/Products/Product/2458


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

One of those big ice cream chains is giving away cones today, 4-8PM.

What is Gelato?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> One of those big ice cream chains is giving away cones today, 4-8PM.
> 
> What is Gelato?


It's a brand of Ice Cream.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, never heard of it.

Haggen Dazs is who's having the free ice cream today.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Gelato is NOT the same as ice cream.

http://cookingequipment.about.com/od/icecreammachines/f/gelatovicecream.htm


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Gelato is NOT the same as ice cream.
> 
> http://cookingequipment.about.com/od/icecreammachines/f/gelatovicecream.htm


Yes ma'am I agree, however not being an Angel I could find no other earthly way to describe it.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Try "Bruesters" Chocolate Turtle...Died and went to Heaven when I eat this( not very often at over 3 bucks a pop!)


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

if you can find it ...rice pudding geleto...mumm...oh n coconut..mumm!!

geleto has less air in it I believe and so it makes it more dense. At least I think that is one of the differences. Every time I go to Las Vegas I go to the hotel Paris Paris only because they have a geleto ice cream parlor with so many interesting flavors...I love the stuff...


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Shows what I know, I thought geleto was like shaved ice. I can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

hashbrown said:


> Shows what I know, I thought geleto was like shaved ice. I can't wait to give it a try!


If you can find one local, many Italian dessert places sell both Italian ices and gelato. Otherwise, if there is a Publix in your area, they sometimes advertise Talenti brand gelato buy one get one free.
Also, there are some good recipes for homemade gelato online.
Salted caramel gelato is my favorite.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm confused. Is gelato a product or a name brand. If the former, what's the difference between it and normal ice cream?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> I'm confused. Is gelato a product or a name brand. If the former, what's the difference between it and normal ice cream?


Gelato has less air and less fat. For more info:
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...4QFjAG&usg=AFQjCNEY7MizrtcLUhrB7LIHe_YTxV434A


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I used to make gelato when I worked in the kitchen.
Because of less air, gelato is a bit thicker. It's a bit "chewier" when you eat it.
I prefer it over French ice cream which is what most are made of.
French ice cream uses egg yolk as it's thickener which raises the fat and cholesterol. One can even use around 8 egg yolks just to make a pint of ice cream.

Although I do enjoy the occasional Haagen Dazs.
Also the Ben & Jerrys Core is awesome since I love chocolate.
www.huffpost.com/us/entry/4854680


----------

